# NHS Surrey stops funding new IVF courses



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-11745286

I suspect this is only one of many health authorities who will take this action....

/links


----------



## JasperP (Oct 10, 2010)

Hiya

I'm really confused and upset.  

We've recently had our first appointment with the fertility specialist, and been told we'll most likely need IVF.  I don't know if that means we're eligible (because we've seen the specialist), or if we've missed the boat.

It's going to be a long wait until I can call the hospital on Monday.  

Marcia x


----------

